# some kind of wall?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I am a fan of bare bottom tanks and planted tanks. I don't like using terra cotta pots anymore to plant plants. I was thinking of adding a small "wall" to one side of the tank so I can add plants and still have the other side bare bottom. Does anyone know of anything I can use to make a wall? Maybe a special piece of plastic?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

You can use craft canvas to build a wall / enclosure, silicone the edges to the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That plastic needlepoint canvas and some cloth/plastic windowscreen should work. You could also glue two pieces of acrylic or glass together to make a wall. Put them at 90 degrees, you know, a square corner type angle, and the stick-up part would be the wall while the lie-flat part would be covered with dirt to hold it down.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could also cut some glass and make a shallow box to fit inside of the tank.fill it with planting medium and add plants..that way it is easily remove if needed.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I think that the one that TOS suggested would work best for me. I am planning to start this tank off as a bare bottom and only keep gravel in a little section and plant plants in that little section. Once that section is growing nicely, I'll move the cornor angle further and further until 90% of the tank is full of plants. TOS, could you post a pic of it?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I agree with you big b, that the one TOS suggested would work for you, because you are wanting to move it along the tank, and not remove it. Once you have the make-shift wall, on the side that isn't lying flat, I would put something that will hold the dirt in so the dirt doesn't come out of the holes in the canvas, have it go from the bottom to an inch above the dirt.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Actually, I was going to use gravel instead of dirt. Wait, I just read over his post and I realized that I cant imagine it.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I saw that a member on here has used miracle grow in their tank to make the plants grow. Question: if you use gravel instead of dirt, how are the plants going to grow?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

big b said:


> Actually, I was going to use gravel instead of dirt. Wait, I just read over his post and I realized that I cant imagine it.


Gravel will do fine in either set-up suggested by TOS.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I am still wondering how the plants are going to grow if gravel is being used. Are plastic plants going to be used?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

BabyGirl77 said:


> I am still wondering how the plants are going to grow if gravel is being used. Are plastic plants going to be used?


Gravel has used as a growing medium for plants for ages......


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Please explain how gravel has been used as a growing medium, because I am having a hard time picturing it.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Please refer to page # 75 in your Exotic Aquarium Fishes ( Innes )

Small pebbles would equal gravel.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

having been in the hobby and keeping live plants for the past 43 years i have only used dirt as a substrate 1 time..all the rest i have used gravel of varying sizes....
also consider that there are many plants that do not grow in any form of substrate...


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

big b,

I will try to find some older pics as an exampled of the suggestions for divider partitions.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

WildForFish said:


> Please refer to page # 75 in your Exotic Aquarium Fishes ( Innes )
> 
> Small pebbles would equal gravel.


Are you sure it is page #75, because I just read that and it is about three plants, nothing about gravel or small pebbles. I think you meant page #112 which is planting, right?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

BabyGirl77 said:


> Are you sure it is page #75, because I just read that and it is about three plants, nothing about gravel or small pebbles. I think you meant page #112 which is planting, right?


Ahh, Page #75 is from the first edition, your edition may have a different page.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Yeah I have the 19th edition, the Exotic Aquarium Fishes with the yellow cover.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you WildForFish. Marsha, all I would have to do is put the plants roots in the gravel and the roots will eventually take hold of the gravel and start growing in it.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, now I am picturing it. Thank you big b.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

No problem bud


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I got bitten by a dozen or more baby black widows on the 4th, and I've been super-sick.

Ok, so, take two strips of acrylic, each as long as the tank is wide ( front-to-back ), and glue them together with krazy glue at a 90-degree angle. When you lay it flat in the tank, one piece will stick straight up, making your wall. The other piece will have gravel on top of it, and that will hold it down in place.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

No need to be sorry, That is a very good reason to not be on. In fact, I am happy that you didn't get on. You got to rest and heal . So, like a L? That sounds like something I can do. Where can I get acrylic at? At Lowes or Home Depot maybe?


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

big b said:


> No need to be sorry, That is a very good reason to not be on. In fact, I am happy that you didn't get on. You got to rest and heal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I can answer...............yes like an L. I think you can, or Walmart might have acrylic.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

It took me a couple minutes to be able to picture it. I am slow at times


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

So am I sometimes. But when TOS explained how to do it, I pictured it right away.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Well, you're brain is more developed then mine.lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Most hardware stores have plexiglas


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a hardware store less then a mile from my house


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I got 2 pieces of plexi glass from a store. They are 11 inches by 3 inches. What type of glue should I use to combine them? If you can, can you post a link to the glue?


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

11" X 3"...???...that won't work....


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Why not?I don't need it very high, I only need it to be able to be deep enough for plants to take root in. 3 inches is very good I think. I normally have anywhere from 2-3 inches of gravel in my tank. The 11 inches will keep most gravel in place.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 7, 2015)

big b said:


> Why not?I don't need it very high, I only need it to be able to be deep enough for plants to take root in. 3 inches is very good I think. I normally have anywhere from 2-3 inches of gravel in my tank. The 11 inches will keep most gravel in place.



I had thought that you wanted it taller ??....but if you want 3"...why not?:mrgreen:


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I messed up and got it too short. The stupid glue line made me think it was less wide then I thought it was. However, I have accumulated a large amount of petrified driftwood. I have a certain piece in mind that can fill in the gap. It is about 3-4 inches high,2 inches wide and about an inch think.


----------

